# Officer Down: Byron Motley - [Murfreesboro, Tennessee]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/25/2006
*Tenn. officer dies while saving child*

*Officer Down: Byron Motley* - [Murfreesboro, Tennessee]

*







*
*NewsChannel5.com*

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 58
*Additional Info:* Captain Byron Motley was a 28-year veteran of the Murfreesboro Police Department. He is survived by his wife, 4 children and grandchildren.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Motley died from an injury sustained while saving a drowning child. *Date of Incident:* July 22, 2006


----------

